# Commonwealth Apps



## DukesMW (21 Oct 2010)

Hi guys,

I apologise in advance if this has been covered 10 million times on the forum!

Basically I'm from England. Born and bred, 20 years old now. Not a huge fan of the place to be honest, it's alright but I'd rather move on to pastures new and all that.

The British Army accepts Commonwealth applications - in fact my friend who recently joined the infantry had a platoon that had four South Africans and two Aussies in it. They didn't have a hard time getting in really.

I wondered what the deal is with Commonwealth apps to the Canadian Forces? Probably difficult! I'm an IT technician at the minute.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Fiera (23 Oct 2010)

> I would like to join the Canadian Forces. What are the basic requirements?
> 
> You must meet the following minimal conditions: *be a Canadian citizen*; be at least 17 years of age (16 for the Reserves and Military College) with parental/guardian consent for minors; have successfully completed Grade 10 (Sec III in Quebec); some entry programs have additional academic prerequisites.



http://www.forces.ca/en/page/faq-101#joining-1


----------



## Chilme (30 Oct 2010)

DukesMW,

I would certainly speak with a recruiter.  The recruiters on Forces.ca are at the CF Recruiting Group HQ in Borden and are very knowledgeable.  They can give you a better whole picture response vs a local recruiter who may not have as much info outside their area.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (5 Nov 2010)

DukesMW said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> I apologise in advance if this has been covered 10 million times on the forum!
> 
> ...




Sorry for replying to this thread I just wanted to fix one misconception. The British Army does not accept Commonwealth applications they accept applications from those BORN in a Commonwealth country. Which means, even if you are a citizen of a commonwealth country you cannot join the British army unless you were born in a commonwealth country.


EDIT: Information is outdated look below at my other post.


----------



## Neill McKay (5 Nov 2010)

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> Sorry for replying to this thread I just wanted to fix one misconception. The British Army does not accept Commonwealth applications they accept applications from those BORN in a Commonwealth country. Which means, even if you are a citizen of a commonwealth country you cannot join the British army unless you were born in a commonwealth country.



And must you also have lived in the Commonwealth for all of your life up to that point?  (I understand that to have been the case in the 1990s.)


----------



## SevenSixTwo (5 Nov 2010)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> And must you also have lived in the Commonwealth for all of your life up to that point?  (I understand that to have been the case in the 1990s.)



Sorry, it appears I was wrong in my other post. I talked to a recruiter online just to get my facts straight and they said a UK, Irish or commonwealth citizen. It doesn't matter if you weren't born in the commonwealth country and it doesn't matter if you didn't live in that commonwealth country as long as you have a citizenship.


----------



## British Army (5 Nov 2010)

DukesMW said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> I apologise in advance if this has been covered 10 million times on the forum!
> 
> ...



This was given to me by a CF recruiter during a live chat on forces.ca back in March 2009. I would imagine that the guide is still extant. Based on a recent conversation I had with my recruiting Captain, I would say that you have no chance whatsoever of being considered for enrolment until at least April 2011. In addition, unless you're already serving in the British forces it's almost guaranteed the CF will tell you to not bother applying until you've gained Permanent Residency (PR).  I know this is not what you want to hear and I sympathise, however, it's the reality of the current situation in terms of the CFs buoyant manning and retention.


----------



## Kiwi99 (7 Nov 2010)

I served in the NZ Army for 5 years before applying to join the CF.  I was lucky, having citizenship through my father.  However, without citizenship, even though NZ is a Commonwealth country and I had already served there, no citizenship or Perm Residence in Canada meant no applying.

However, once I did join, my commonwealth time was finally recognized after 4 years in the CF and I was back paid a tidy sum of $40,000 (which the Govt promptly clawed back half of).


----------



## Ex_RMP (28 Jan 2011)

Kiwi99 said:
			
		

> I served in the NZ Army for 5 years before applying to join the CF.  I was lucky, having citizenship through my father.  However, without citizenship, even though NZ is a Commonwealth country and I had already served there, no citizenship or Perm Residence in Canada meant no applying.
> 
> However, once I did join, my commonwealth time was finally recognized after 4 years in the CF and I was back paid a tidy sum of $40,000 (which the Govt promptly clawed back half of).



I joined the Reg F last year as a PR, what do you mean by the above in regards to commonwealth time being recognised.  I completed 18 yrs with the British Army.  Any info you could give would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## British Army (28 Jan 2011)

Ex_RMP said:
			
		

> I joined the Reg F last year as a PR, what do you mean by the above in regards to commonwealth time being recognised.  I completed 18 yrs with the British Army.  Any info you could give would be greatly appreciated.



I'd hazard a guess that when he enrolled they didn't recognize him as a skilled entrant. That would have impacted his entry rank, pay level and pay increment. They may now have recognized his skills via a PLAR and credited him accordingly, hence the back pay. I'm fortunate in that my PLAR was done prior to my enrollment offer being made and I'm being credited from the outset for my previous service at Level 6A-4.


----------



## Chirch (15 Mar 2011)

Hello.

I'm am originally from England, I moved to Canada about 6 years ago and few months ago I got my Canadian citizenship  I have thought about going back to England to sign up for the army there but I just love it here to much to leave.

Basically I just have a few questions. I have been to the recruitment centre here in Edmonton and most of my questions have been answered already but I just have a few more.

1. If I joined the reserve how long will I have to wait before I could be transfered to fulltime?

2. Is it easier to get accepted for the reserve? 

3. I recently got laid off and so I am unemployed could I do the full 13 weeks of training instead of training on the weekends?

I'm not looking for an easy way in as I know there isn't one I just want to take the best possible rout for being accepted into the Canadian Forces and have the chance to prove myself.


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Mar 2011)

1. That depends on your trade of choice for Component Transfer (i.e., from Res to Reg F), it does not necessarily speed up the process.

2. No, same recruiting standards, and positions are limited to those available in your local unit(s).

3. The Basic training course you attend will depend on whether you are recruited into the Reserves of the Regular Force. The Res course is shorter, and you do not get to choose when or where you take it.


----------



## Mudshuvel (15 Mar 2011)

Welcome to Canada!

Unfortunately, we do not have the 'Commonwealth' applications as our British cousins overseas, but as a citizen of Canada, that doesn't matter.

If you're looking to go to reserves then to reg force, sometimes its better just to go regular force. Reasoning behind that is transfers from PRes to Reg can take longer than getting into Regular Forces. As for BMQ, you can not go to St. Jean or Borden since with Reserves you train with your platoon on either weekend or summer BMQs, unfortunately there is no other option.

As for ease of getting into either, it's neither easier and in some cases not any quicker either. For reserves, you need to check into your local Garrisons to see if there are any positions open, then you need to walk into a recruiting center like the rest of us in which you go through the same security checks and medicals. As for you, you will need to go through a bit more extensive of a background check since you obviously lived out of Canada for an extended period of time. You are from a commonwealth and NATO country which makes the process a little easier, but expect a bit more of a delay in the application times.

The search function at the top isn't perfect, but google and that search option should be able to yield anymore information as you are definitely not the first foreign-born citizen to apply who has the same questions.

Good luck!


----------



## Fiera (15 Mar 2011)

Be warned this is from what I have read and been told myself. It could very well be inaccurate or outdated information.

1. If I joined the reserve how long will I have to wait before I could be transfered to fulltime?
This heavily depends upon what trade you are, if there are spaces available in the regular force and whether they're accepting applications for transfer. As anything else to do with the military/government I would say it'll be about as fast as molasses if everything is in order. Not saying that it cannot be done, but I would expect it to take several months on the low end.

2. Is it easier to get accepted for the reserve? 
No easier than anything else. The reserves still has the same recruiting process as the regular forces however you are required to do your physical fitness testing prior to enrollment as there will not be a time to get you in shape as there would in regular force BMQ. How easy it will be to enroll will also depend on trade, availability at the reserve unit you are applying to, and funding to hire new soldiers among the other usual hoopla.

3. I recently got laid off and so I am unemployed could I do the full 13 weeks of training instead of training on the weekends?
No. The full length BMQ is regular force training. I have only heard of a full time BMQ being attended by a reservist on a handful of occasions and to my understanding it is neither readily available nor offered as an option. I would imagine this has something to do with the number of days per month/year that a reservist is allowed to work as the full time course would eat that up extremely quickly.

All that being said, If I'm wrong I will surely be corrected and told not to give advice  ;D Apologies if that is the case.


----------



## Mudshuvel (15 Mar 2011)

No Fiera, you did good.

The 'exceptions' for reserve recruits going to full BMQ that you mentioned, I have heard of. Someone I know who applied for a PRes Naval Reserves had himself and a few more applicants go through St. Jean for the full course. Only exception I've personally heard of.


----------



## Chirch (15 Mar 2011)

WOW  Thank you for the quick replys haha

Yeah i thought as much. Also is there a time of the year in which it is better to apply?


----------



## Mudshuvel (15 Mar 2011)

Chirch said:
			
		

> WOW  Thank you for the quick replys haha
> 
> Yeah i thought as much. Also is there a time of the year in which it is better to apply?



Hiring figures are coming out in the next week or so to see what trades are open for how many people. I'd say go now.


----------



## Neill McKay (16 Mar 2011)

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> The 'exceptions' for reserve recruits going to full BMQ that you mentioned, I have heard of. Someone I know who applied for a PRes Naval Reserves had himself and a few more applicants go through St. Jean for the full course. Only exception I've personally heard of.



My information is dated, but I believe that all Naval Reserve NCMs take the full BMQ at St. Jean (or, at some times, Borden).


----------



## kratz (16 Mar 2011)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> My information is dated incorrect



NavRes conducts it's BMQ full-time at NRTD Borden. This training has been in Borden since NRTD stood up in 2003.


----------



## Neill McKay (16 Mar 2011)

kratz said:
			
		

> NavRes conducts it's BMQ full-time at NRTD Borden. This training has been in Borden since NRTD stood up in 2003.



Good enough -- but what I was getting at is that all NavRes NCMs take the full reg-force equivalent BMQ rather than the local or regional course offered in the army reserve.


----------



## chrisf (16 Mar 2011)

There's "no" restrictions on the number of days a reservist can work in a year (There are restrictions on the number of class A days, and other restrictions, but there's no over all restrictions)

There are full time BMQ-L courses run over the summer (and occasionally during the winter) composed entirely of army reservists.

They usually start running April/May time frame, BMQ is approx 1 month, then you can usually roll straight into SQ with the same course for approx 1 month.

If you're super keen, and if you've got a short enough QL3 course, occasionally, if the dates and planets line up, you can accomplish BMQ/SQ/QL 3 in one summer, for maybe 4-5 months employment.

Don't *count on* getting on any of these courses for full time employment, as it's never garunteed, in fact, don't ever budget anything around reserve employment other than the assumption of 4 working days per month, which is about the only "garuntee".


----------



## Mudshuvel (16 Mar 2011)

_guarantee_  :nod:

Honestly, if you want to go full time, Regular Force is better tailored for that.

Take a look at some of the part-time reserves jobs and full-time jobs. See what _YOU_ want to do. http://www.forces.ca/en/jobexplorer/browsejobs-70


----------



## chrisf (16 Mar 2011)

That was more concerning the fact the OP mentioned he'd recently been laid off and was available to do full time courses.


----------



## Mudshuvel (16 Mar 2011)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> That was more concerning the fact the OP mentioned he'd recently been laid off and was available to do full time courses.



ah, gotcha.


----------



## Chirch (16 Mar 2011)

Thank you for all your replys.

Im in the process of applying but its gonna take a while as they have to do a security check in england.


----------



## chrisf (16 Mar 2011)

Good luck.

Don't get hung up on any delays, they do happen, it's worth the wait.


----------



## Red Devil (19 Mar 2011)

Hi Chirch,

Good luck with your application. I'm in virtually the same boat as yourself. We moved to Canada in 2002 and got our citizenship in January 2010. I did spend 7 months back in England for work about 5 years ago which means that checks may have to be done in England. I spoke to my recruiter today and apparently the decision on whether to carry out more 'in depth' checks in England for pre sec is made in Ottawa. Fingers crossed, we both get lucky and get through to the next stage sooner rather than later. Either way, it'll be worth the wait! Feel free to PM me if you have any other questions specifically relevant to our situation... I may have already asked the question.

Cheers.


----------



## sky777 (20 Mar 2011)

Chirch said:
			
		

> Thank you for all your replays.
> 
> I'm in the process of applying but its gonna take a while as they have to do a security check in England.


I think your security check will be quickly than mine because:
-UK is member of NATO and it is in list trustable countries.
My security check was about 14 months (from nonNATO country ).
Good luck !!!!


----------



## Red Devil (1 Apr 2011)

I just heard today that my pre-sec doesn't have to go back to England so I can now proceed with the rest of my application. Such a relief - still a long way to go, but that's a major time hurdle out of the way. Fingers crossed for a smooth progression from here on in!!


----------



## Sizzle709 (1 Apr 2011)

Good luck with your process, mate.


----------



## Red Devil (1 Apr 2011)

Thank you Sizzle. I can't explain what a relief it is not to have to wait 18 months just for pre-sec, so I count myself very lucky. Of course, this is really just the start, but at least it's started!

Here's hoping Chirch and others in the same position get as lucky as I did.


:cheers:


----------

